
Color Theory Basics: Learning Color Theory with Adobe Color - QOmedia
https://www.udemy.com/color-theory-basics-learning-color-theory-with-adobe-color/?couponCode=FREE_6_20
======
shaftway
I was intrigued, so I started the class. And I immediately ran into the
problem I feel like I run into with any online education thing like Udemy;
people without an applicable background trying to pass themselves off as
knowledgeable.

> So what we have here, these are known as the primary colors. So we have
> blue, red, and yellow [screen shows two near-identical shades of blue, two
> very similar shades of yellow, and something that's very close to red]. And
> the primary colors are the base color for every color that we know. Any
> combination of these is going to create any color in existence. That's why
> they're called the primary colors.

So right off the bat we're perpetuating the preschool red/yellow/blue primary
color myth. I expected at least a hat tip to primary colors of light (RGB),
print (CMY) or something relative to color in a professional sphere.

~~~
QOmedia
Hey thanks for the comment. I appreciate all feedback and I am sorry you
didn't enjoy the course. I agree there is always more and deeper information
on a subject like color theory. You can easily spend hours debating RYB, RGB,
and CMY. Also how we should use color models depending on how our audience is
viewing whatever media we created. But this course is meant to be a basics
course. In general most people have been exposed to RYB. That makes it the
best place to start for beginners, mainly because its familiar to them. For
most people RYB is going to give them everything that they need to get
started. I agree if this course was an intermediate or advance course then
yes, going into detail about different color models would be required. But
this course is meant to be a less than one hour easy first step into color for
art and design. Again I am sorry that you did not enjoy the course but I do
appreciate the points that you made.

